# advice on camps



## msd89 (Apr 8, 2011)

hi guys, im still a beginner in muay thai and although im not currently training i hope to be training soon. even though i dont have much experience in muay thai, im getting a month off later this yr and would love to use that time to possibly go train at a camp in thailand. i know a month isnt much, especially for a beginner, but its alll i have and if i pass this up im not sure when ill get a chance to go.
ive been scrolling through the forums reading and researching about alot of the camps mentioned. my main aim of the trip is for the experience and for the health aspects. im more interested in a smaller camp that can still provide excellent training. does anyone have any info or first hand accounts they can share about their experiences and thoughts?
another thing is that for the past months i havent had much time to train or even get much physical exercise for the past 6 months so im pretty out of shape. and i dont see that changing over the next few months either. do you think it would still be ok for someone like me to go or not?


----------



## Expat MT (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have a first hand account of any muay Thai camp in Thailand. There are lots of promo videos and websites out there. It's sometimes can be confusing as to what's best  for you. Check out  the good, the bad, and the ugly sides of it at fightpassport.com, muay Thai journal. It's the most detailed first hand experience i've found. To maximize your experience, I think one should be prepared shapewise. You don't want to be sidelined from injury or being out of condition. From my observation for first time traveler, choose a camp with living accomidation for convenience. Learn some basic of thai terminology. Most trainers will speak some English depending on the camp. A little Thai will help you expedite thing and earn some respect. I got some basic Thai in another post. Good luck with your journey and hopeful you post again about your experience.


----------



## Day walker (May 13, 2011)

msd89 said:


> hi guys, im still a beginner in muay thai and although im not currently training i hope to be training soon. even though i dont have much experience in muay thai, im getting a month off later this yr and would love to use that time to possibly go train at a camp in thailand. i know a month isnt much, especially for a beginner, but its alll i have and if i pass this up im not sure when ill get a chance to go.
> ive been scrolling through the forums reading and researching about alot of the camps mentioned. my main aim of the trip is for the experience and for the health aspects. im more interested in a smaller camp that can still provide excellent training. does anyone have any info or first hand accounts they can share about their experiences and thoughts?
> another thing is that for the past months i havent had much time to train or even get much physical exercise for the past 6 months so im pretty out of shape. and i dont see that changing over the next few months either. do you think it would still be ok for someone like me to go or not?



I live here bro. So where do you want to go ?? Bangkok,Phuket,Pattaya,Chiang Mai or some province in Isan ??

Just let me know and i will try to help you out !! 

If you ask me do i think Bangkok is busy. And over crowded,, Phuket is expensive and Chiang Mai is an option. I would not go to some Isan province the first time. I like Pattaya here you have plenty of gyms/camps. I have been all over so just let me know. And i will try to fit you in. Or answering your questions if you have some ;-)


----------



## Day walker (May 13, 2011)

Muay Thai is for everyone. So just jump on the air plane bro. You will learn so alot from your time here in Thailand.... Totally different from back home.. It's like day and night ;-)


----------



## msd89 (May 19, 2011)

Expat MT: thanks for the link, been browsing through the site over the past few weeks and its really helpin alot. if this trip works out ill definitely share my experience.

Daywalker: ya i figured i wouldnt want to go to bangkok since i want somethin a little less crowded or more of a rural setting. ive been considerin phuket, do you have any info/experience with dragon muay thai? havent really looked into pattaya. what would you suggest over there?


----------



## manchu (Jun 1, 2011)

Jitti gym in BKK was nice. family oriented. Dragon at Phuket was small and attentive as well. The only thing was I had to ride a scooter, and it was SCARY!


----------



## Neo77 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive trained all over Thailand. Good gyms to head to in the future: 
Chiang Mai- KC or Chay Yai, 
Bkk- many different ones but like Kiatphontip, 
Phuket- Sinbi
Another good one is Diamond on Phangan Island.  http://www.diamondmuaythai.com/
Depends what you are after really but these would be my picks


----------

